# Sad Outback Day



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Such a sad day.

I have been driving past a fellow Outback owner everyday for awhile now. Every morning on my busy commute I briefly look to the right and take notice of his/her Outback RS model, probably a 25 footer. I always say I should stop and visit this fellow Outbacker, but the steady line of traffic ends this notion.

This morning as I resume my tradition of looking to the right, I performed a double take and low and behold noticed a 2005 Wilderness camper parked in the sacred Outback site. Could it be true that this owner has traded in the Outback for another brand? Perhaps if I had only taken a few moments and dared to get out of that line of traffic for a visit, is this my fault I am wondering. I am left wondering what terrible thing could have caused this horrific event.

Confused and sad,

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

At least this former Outbacker is still a camper, and didn't give up RV'ing


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Go easy on yourself Kev, it may seem traumatic now but maybe there were extenuating circumstances. Perhaps they were the victim of a slick sales person,







or...deceptive advertising.







These things can happen and you can't blame yourself when they do.

On the bright side of things, that lonely little Outback will probably be sitting in the driveway or storage facility of a loving family real soon. Maybe even new Outbackers themselves! And then, won't we all feel good again. sunny

As for you pal, stay strong. Might I suggest going out & visiting your own Outback real soon. Make sure he/she/it knows that he/she/it is still part of a family that loves Outbacking & has no plans to make any such drastic ownership changes. I have feeling that will make things alright again.

Here's a guy to guy cyber punch in the arm for you, if you need us we'll be here. Now go get'em tiger!

Twins Make 4


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Nah it wasn't like that. See his friend has and Outback but no place to store it so he's been keeping at his place for a while. But looking at the Outback made him want to go camping. So low and behold he goes shopping but never thinks to look at the Outback, instead he sluffs off to the local Fleetwood dealer and buys the first once he saw. Told his friend to take a hike (not much of a friend eh?) and parks his new tow in the place of the Outback. Yeah that's the ticket! Feel better yet?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sounds like a 'trader' to me...

A 'trader-in-er."


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Gee,

His mind must have been "out back" or somewhere else, I guess.

Mark


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

My guess is the original owner of th 2005 Wilderness was dragging it home when he/she spots the Outback and immediately falls for it. Next thing you know a devious swap is made and our Outback owner is in for a terrible surprise when he goes out to his driveway.

Well, it could happen .......


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Some times when "New camper Fever" hits, it leaves a nasty trail of destruction in its wake. Obviously, this is a fine example of the deep scars that this disease can cause if not proper medicated with large amounts of...."Outback Love". This is the best known treatment for "New camper fever" not running someone to the brink of other brands without looking back.

At this time all we can do is pray for this lost soul and hope that one day he will return, relatively unscathed! Please bow your heads with me!!

Jason


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

At least he's out camping


----------



## JimBo (Oct 20, 2003)

Funny story Hurricane,

every year at Thanksgiving we drive to VA via TN and right at the state line on I 81 in Bristol Va I see an Outback trailer up on the hill next to the Interstate and wonder about it's 'story'... Some year I'll stop and say hi...


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Many are called to camping, but few are the number that find the Outback. Camping is not a door, but a path.

Owning an Outback is the wine of purity, not the vinegar of hostility. We must reach out to those who stray from the path, not alienate them.

It is unwise to tip the vessel of knowledge. Meditate upon these truths with me.

It's either that, or there's no accounting for taste.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

This thread is taking a decidedly philosphical twist.....To Camp or Not to camp, that is the eternal question......


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Let's all just take solace in the fact that somewhere out there, there's another happy family just taking ownership of that Outback, soon to be relishing in their newfound freedom. Yes, freedom--freedom to roam their world as they please...freedom to enjoy one another's company away from the sights, sounds, and smells of an all-too-urbanized society...freedom to look inward at what makes them an Outbacker!! And, yes, soon, they, too, will become a member of our loyal society, Outbackers.com. Oh, how precious that gift was to free up one more Outback for the weary!

Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey Mark....You are right! Well put.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy

Cheer up. I just saw the largest collection of Outbacks on the highway going to work today. I counted 15!!!! in a row








All brand new. Must be going to a dealer somewhere?? Anyway that means 15 more Outbackers in the near future.









Thor


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I just love this site!





















And to think I almost made the fatal mistake of giving up the Outback







Glad I kept it, I feel at home right here.









Vern


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

There is something pleasing about the Outback's smooth fiberglass sidewalls. This persons new Wilderness has the corrugated metal siding and it just doesn't draw my attention to it like the Outback did. Besides it is green to







, it says Wilderness







, parked in the Outback sacred space







, towed with a Chevy that looks too small









I feel much safer now on my daily commute as I no longer have to look away from the road.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Vern...I'm glad the therapy is working out!

I gotta admit....I was darn worried about you leavin' us! I was about to ask for volunteers to take over the site! Lord knows I'm not smart enough!

You made all our OUTBACK dreams happy ones!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Vern...

Please don't leave us. I'll bet if the folks at Keystone were to get wind that you were even THINKING of leaving the fold, they would cut you a heck of a deal on the trailer of your choice. You can't leave us. You're our Reverend Moon to our Unification Church. But since you say you aren't leaving I guess we don't need to set out he tubs of Kool-Aid...

Reverie


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

> I'll bet if the folks at Keystone were to get wind that you were even THINKING of leaving the fold, they would cut you a heck of a deal on the trailer of your choice.


Hummmm







A New 5ver?









We have something very special here at Outbackers and I'm not willing to give it up...









Vern


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

sunny You guys just crack me up! I f I ever need a little pick me up to make the day a little brighter I know to just check out this web site. Thanks so much for the smiles. Jodi


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Anytime....

Have a great day!





































Kevin


----------

